# Mosquito Control Strategies



## jamckinnon (Jan 30, 2014)

During my recent visits to the Central Visayas region, I've been somewhat perplexed by what seems to be a minimum of mosquito control measures. Relatively few homes have window screens, and people gather outdoors in the evenings to socialize without any apparent regard for mosquitoes. I have yet to see anyone using a mosquito net. Due to the design of the windows, the apartment I've rented near Dumaguete cannot easily be fitted with screens. Conversations with locals in my area indicate that smoke from the many slowly smoldering fires in yards and along the roadways is the most common means of dealing with the problem.

Perhaps I'm missing something, and probably some people take the problem more seriously and take actions to deal with it. I'm looking for answers because I'd rather not contract dengue fever, but I also don't want to hide in a sealed home while spending a fortune on air conditioning.

What are some practical measures that can be taken to minimize exposure to mosquitoes and the diseases they transmit?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jamckinnon said:


> During my recent visits to the Central Visayas region, I've been somewhat perplexed by what seems to be a minimum of mosquito control measures. Relatively few homes have window screens, and people gather outdoors in the evenings to socialize without any apparent regard for mosquitoes. I have yet to see anyone using a mosquito net. Due to the design of the windows, the apartment I've rented near Dumaguete cannot easily be fitted with screens. Conversations with locals in my area indicate that smoke from the many slowly smoldering fires in yards and along the roadways is the most common means of dealing with the problem.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something, and probably some people take the problem more seriously and take actions to deal with it. I'm looking for answers because I'd rather not contract dengue fever, but I also don't want to hide in a sealed home while spending a fortune on air conditioning.
> 
> What are some practical measures that can be taken to minimize exposure to mosquitoes and the diseases they transmit?


No, you're not missing anything. From the years I've lived here and the experience from it, I could write a list and reasons why no one seems to be worried about the mosquito's and related dengue, malaria as well as other diseases that they carry. However, if I wrote and posted it my post would be inflammatory to the point that I would have to ban myself from the site-Hahaha!
Aside from that, the best way to protect yourself from these things is to use Off lotion or spray as well as wear (if you can stand the heat) long sleeve shirts and long pants during the early mornings and late afternoons. Also, use a mosquito net at night or when taking naps during the day. Even in aircon houses and hotels you will find mosquitoes from time to time. Caution is the name of the game here.
One other thing, if your neighbors are doing a lot of burning, that will quickly become unacceptable as well. There is no way to stop them from doing so and if you happen to be downwind,,,,, well, the mosquitoes might be gone for a time but you won't be able to breathe and end up with a lung disease in short order...


----------



## jamckinnon (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks - I'll bring a good supply of Off when I return later this month.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I used the Off lotion for the first time over Christmas and found easy to wear. It didn't appear to be greasy or sticky like many other product. Our house has window and door screens fitted but we do get the occasional mozi get in. I just do a quick scan of the room before we settle down for the night.

One problem I have noticed about the locals is that they become accustom to the bites. The sting and raised lump that results from a bite is an allergic reaction to the bite but after a time the body becomes accustom to this and no longer reacts. So if a local says they don't get bitten, they do but have stopped noticing.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Personally I don't like the idea of spraying myself as the main defence against flying insects. A couple of years ago I lived in a house with a big insect problem. This was mainly house flies, but at night there were mozzies too. For the mozzies I bought a zapper device with a purple coloured light that attracts (and kills) mosquitoes. It worked very well. For the house flies I set flypaper sheets around the house and watched hundreds upon hundreds of flies attach themselves every day.

Now I am living in a house that is the next door neighbour of the one that had all the flies. This house has window screens and the difference they make is incredible. The external insect environment is basically the same as before, since my house is next to the previous one. But now we hardly see any flies or mozzies inside the house and we don't even switch on the mosquito zapper or feel the need to buy flypaper any more.

There are a few different designs of insect screens available, and since most of them are custom made, I thought that it should be possible to get screens made for just about any window design. I'd strongly recommend screens as a very quick and effective way to improve your quality of life. Of course they don't help so much if you choose to sit outside a lot (like me haha).

Richard


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I installed screen doors on the front and back of the house. These allow cross flow thru the house and the house is much cooler and no flies or mosquitoes.

I also keep the yard trimmed down neat and do not allow for taller grass along with keeping all vegetation trimmed. The yard and ditch are kept clutter free (dead leaves, etc.) and I make sure that the drain off ditch is clear so water is not standing. I do not keep potted plants. If you do, make sure that the bottom is not constantly full of water.

To combat Dengue it is frequently recommended to do a check for standing water and removal of any debris (empty soda cans, etc.) from your immediate area around 4pm. The Dengue mosquitoes are active in the daylight hours up to around 4pm.

I also ran across this chemical free mosquito trap on a friend's Facebook page. See attached. I am not sure if it really is effective but worth a try.


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

You are right, small fires seem the most reliable protection for locals and they never bother about flying insects a lot.
Screens and screen doors for this case can be bought and installed here. I personally use the electronical device for this purpose. You simply pug in it and it kills all the mosquitos. Also coils help sometimes to get rid of the tiny flies that may attack the house from time to time.


----------

